# Fishing for Families



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gulf power Transformers, Plant Crist Council.
Fishing for Families for the Ronald McDonald House Charities of North West Florida
Saturday, July 27, 2013
Grand Lagoon Yacht Club
Awards 2013 -Rod & Reel-
Inshore Slam - one of each species $1000.00
Speckled Trout $500.00
Redfish $500.00
Flounder $500.00
Largest fish (other species) $250.00

All proceeds from Fishing for Families
goes to Ronald McDonald House
Charities of Northwest Florida which
provides the Best available Home-Away-
From-Home and source of respite and
resources for children and families of
children suffering a medical crisis.
http://www.rmhc-nwfl.org/ for more information.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Are these prizes guaranteed or based on number of entries??


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Prizes*

They are guaranteed.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Entry fee? Can you fish from a kayak?


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Whats the entry fee? where do i enter?


----------



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Where on site do you go to sign up?


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

found it. google grand lagoon, entry fee is $50 an angler and $100 for a boat


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Go to this site for information*

http://www.rmhc-nwfl.org/


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sponsorship opportunities are available starting at $100. For details, contact Rodeo Chairman Mike Krupa at 850-505-2275 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting







850-505-2275 FREE end_of_the_skype_highlighting or [email protected]
Its on the Ronald McDonald site in upcoming events but kind of hard to find. Call Mike or email him. You can register the night of the capt's meeting.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Prizes come in a check correct?


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Prizes in the form of a check*

Yep.


----------

